# Rechner vergisst immer seinen Namen?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein PC soll "Gentoo" heißen, also dachte ich mir, öffne eine Konsole und gebe

```
hostname Gentoo
```

ein.

Soweit so gut. - Wenn ich nun aber nach einem Neustart mich z.B mit PuTTY einlogge, steht der Rechnername wieder auf noname

```
Using username "root".

Using keyboard-interactive authentication.

Last login: Sun Dec 31 09:51:57 2006

noname ~ #

```

Die /etc/conf.d/hostname scheint in Ordnung zu sein:

```
HOSTNAME=Gentoo
```

Wie kann den Rechnernamen dauerhaft speichern?

----------

## Schorchgrinder

hast du den auch unter /etc/hosts eingetragen ?

ala 192.168.1.0 gentoo.workgroup gentoo

----------

## 3PO

...Na das nenne ich mal "Expresshilfe"

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> hast du den auch unter /etc/hosts eingetragen ?
> 
> ala 192.168.1.0 gentoo.workgroup gentoo

 

Hier noch meine: /etc/hosts

```
# Do not remove the following line, or various programs

# that require network functionality will fail.

127.0.0.1      Gentoo localhost.localdomain localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

fff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

----------

## nikaya

 *3PO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die /etc/conf.d/hostname scheint in Ordnung zu sein:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Der gewünschte Hostname muß in Anführungszeichen " " stehen:

```
HOSTNAME="Gentoo"
```

----------

## 3PO

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der gewünschte Hostname muß in Anführungszeichen " " stehen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das wars leider auch nicht.

Ich habs mit und ohne die " " versucht, -> ohne Ergebnis

----------

## firefly

poste mal bitte den inhalt von $PS1 wenn du dich eingelogt hast.

und die ausgabe des befehls hostname

----------

## 3PO

```
Using username "root".

Using keyboard-interactive authentication.

Last login: Sun Dec 31 12:19:19 2006 from notebook

noname ~ # hostname

noname

noname ~ #
```

Was meinst Du mit: $PS1 ?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
echo $PS1

\[\033[0;36m\][\t]\[\033[1;34m\]|\[\033[0;32m\][\u\[\033[1;34m\]@\[\033[0;32m\]\h]\[\033[1;34m\]|\[\033[1;33m\]\w\[\033[0m\]\[\033[1;34m\]$\[\033[0m\]
```

ergibt dann:

[11:04:54]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo $PS1
> 
> ...

 

Ah ja, also gut.

```
noname ~ # echo $PS1

\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\]

noname ~ #
```

----------

## mv

Zeigt 

```
ls -ld /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname
```

 denn einen Link auf /etc/init.d/hostname und ist dieses ausführbar? Ist in /etc/conf.d/domainname der Wert OVERRIDE=1 und ein vernünftiger Wert für DNSDOMAIN (etwa: invalid) eingetragen?[/code]

----------

## 3PO

 *mv wrote:*   

> Zeigt 
> 
> ```
> ls -ld /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname
> ```
> ...

 

Ja,

```
Using username "root".

Using keyboard-interactive authentication.

Last login: Sun Dec 31 12:20:45 2006 from wks-1

noname ~ # ls -ld /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2006-12-30 20:12 /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname -> /etc/init.d/hostname

noname ~ #
```

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ist in /etc/conf.d/domainname der Wert OVERRIDE=1 und ein vernünftiger Wert für DNSDOMAIN (etwa: invalid) eingetragen

 

Hier meine /etc/conf.d/domainname

```
# /etc/conf.d/domainname

# When setting up resolv.conf, what should take precedence?

# If you wish to always override DHCP/whatever, set this to 1.

OVERRIDE=1

# To have a proper FQDN, you need to setup /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf

# properly (domain entry in /etc/resolv.conf, and FQDN in /etc/hosts).

# 

DNSDOMAIN="localdomain"

# This only set what /bin/hostname returns.  If you need to setup NIS, meaning

# what /bin/domainname returns, please see:

#

#   http://www.linux-nis.org/nis-howto/HOWTO/

# 

NISDOMAIN="localdomain"

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *3PO wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Hier noch meine: /etc/hosts
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi 3P0, frohes neues!

Also ich denke das das da oben falsch ist.

Du hast ein Feld zuviel ;) Versuch doch mal:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost gentoo
```

oder

```
127.0.0.1  gentoo.localdomain localhost
```

----------

## wols

Hallo,

an 'localhost' würde ich nicht "rummachen"!

Nimm lieber ein "Dummy"-Interface wenn du wirklich kein echtes hast.

```
127.0.0.1     localhost

192.168.1.1   gentoo.localdomain   gentoo
```

Siehe auch http://lists.infodrom.org/linux-stammtisch/2005/0509.html

Hast du überhaupt 'hostname' im Runlevel 'boot'?

```
rc-update show | grep hostname
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *3PO wrote:*   ...
> 
> Hier noch meine: /etc/hosts
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Was sollte das für einen Unterschied machen?

man hosts

 *Quote:*   

> This  manual page describes the format of the /etc/hosts file. This file is a simple text file that asso-
> 
>        ciates IP addresses with hostnames, one line per IP address. For  each  host  a  single  line  should  be
> 
>        present with the following information:
> ...

 

Wenn du dir danach ist, darfst du dir 100 Kosenamen für localhost ausdenken und die mit Spaces getrennt angeben  :Smile: 

@3PO

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bist du doch derjenige, welcher grad an seinem Steinzeit Gentoo (2004.1 oder so  :Question: ) rumspielt. Schon mal daran gedacht einen emerge --emptytree --newuse --update --deep world zu machen? Ich glaube dass die Probleme bei dir einfach daher rühren, dass du Uralt Pakete mit aktuellen vermischst...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## blice

So wie ich das sehe, ist tatsache nur der eintrag in /etc/hosts, der müßte bei dir folgendermassen aussehen 

```

127.0.0.1      Gentoo.localdomain localhost.localdomain localhost

```

und dann noch folgendes 

```

bodo@this ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="this"

bodo@this ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="adsl"

dns_domain_lo="blice.loc"

nis_domain_lo="blice.loc"

```

Seit kurzem gehören ja die domain-sachen in die /etc/conf..

Dementsprechen hat meine /etc/hosts  den eintrag "127.0.0.1 this.blice.loc localhost"

und in der /etc/issue mußt du das große "O" durch ein kleines "o" (sprich ooh) ersetzen, dann begrüßt der dich beim login auch richtig.

"This is this.blice.loc (Linux i686....usw"

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi STiGMaTa,

damit hast du mich überzeugt. Lesen Bildet.

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> @3PO 
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bist du doch derjenige, welcher grad an seinem Steinzeit Gentoo (2004.1 oder so ) rumspielt. Schon mal daran gedacht einen emerge --emptytree --newuse --update --deep world zu machen? Ich glaube dass die Probleme bei dir einfach daher rühren, dass du Uralt Pakete mit aktuellen vermischst... 
> 
> 

 

Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Mein Gentoo ist ein 2006.1

@ blice

Ich bin nach Deiner Anleitung vorgegangen, leider heist mein PC immernoch "noname"

----------

